# Japanese seaplane bases



## gbr-22 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi all!
Having looked at lots of ww2 photos on the internet I could not find any* closer* pic of the huts/buildings where Japanese pilots stayed.
I would be grateful if somebody helped me in that!







Cheers,
Panagiotis.


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 6, 2013)

Not sure if these are any good?

[Photo] US reconnaissance photo of a Japanese seaplane base, New Guinea, 1942-1943; note Mitsubishi F1M2 Float Planes, US code named 'Pete' | World War II Database

Axis History Forum • VCS Detachment Ringbolt


----------



## gbr-22 (Jan 6, 2013)

Many thanks mate! They look great!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 6, 2013)

For your reference, Panagiotis
here is a news reel dated February 16 1944 introducing Japanese navy fighters in Rabaul intercepting B-24s and P-40s.
At 3:43 you could check the barrack design.
At 7:54 you can check shiny surface finish of the A6M5.
Even considering this is a propaganda film, maintenance in the navy seems not so bad.


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqz1qNhcEUY_


----------



## gbr-22 (Jan 7, 2013)

Shinpachi said:


> For your reference, Panagiotis
> here is a news reel dated February 16 1944 introducing Japanese navy fighters in Rabaul intercepting B-24s and P-40s.
> At 3:43 you could check the barrack design.
> At 7:54 you can check shiny surface finish of the A6M5.
> ...



Great stuff Shinpachi! どうもありがとうございました！


----------



## ccheese (Jan 7, 2013)

It is interesting to see the "tally" on the chalk-board at 8:57. Impressive, if true.

Charles


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 8, 2013)

You are welcome, Panagiotis.
I will be happy if it may contribute to your work.

************

That tally surprised me too, Charles.
It says all zeros returned with 69 kills.
I will have to check actual action logs at library.


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 8, 2013)

According to wikipedia, the air battle was filmed on January 17, 1944.

So, here are actual action logs of 204ku and 253ku deployed in Rabaul during the period.
They say 79 zeros in total from the two squadrons intercepted 120 to 200 allied fighters/bombers on the day.
All returned with 70 kills for 204ku and 18 for 253ku.

War result of 204ku is almost same as the film.
According to the wiki, however, allied-side action log remarked their damage was 12.


----------

